# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Новая версия форума

## Эдвард

Пожалуйста, сообщайте обо всех замеченных неполадках форума в эту тему.

----------


## Эдвард

Для исправления ошибки, в результате которой не показывается курсор в окне быстрого ответа, рекомендую выйти с форума, почистить кэш и снова войти. Ошибка может встречаться у пользователей браузера Mozilla FireFox

----------


## Эдвард

Еще один вариант решения проблемы выше - нажать на самую левую верхнюю кнопку в окне быстрого ответа 2 раза. (кнопка на которой две буквы "А")

----------


## Radha-namini dd

С оперы мини с телефона не могу отправить личное сообщение. Выдает ошибку и пишет что надо заполнить все поля. Хотя все поля заполняю. Со старой версией проблем не было. Хотя, наверное, пользователи телефонов веса не имеют?

----------


## Эдвард

Ну почему же не имеют  :smilies:  Проблема в другом, промоделировать вашу проблему не могу... 
Пробовали пере-зайти на форум?

----------


## Nada-bindu-vidharini dd

не знаю куда написать
у меня снова проблемы с точками
вместо точек  буква  ё
и вообще знаки препинания всякими штуками позаменились

----------


## baladasa

> не знаю куда написать
> у меня снова проблемы с точками
> вместо точек  буква  ё
> и вообще знаки препинания всякими штуками позаменились


возможно с кодировкой связано, какой у вас браузер? У меня установлено в  UTF-8

----------


## baladasa

новые сообщения не появляются в "Поиск: Тип: Сообщения; Новые сообщения", пользуюсь Firefox 3. Пробовал очищать кеш браузера с перезагрузкой, выход с очищением кукиесов, не помогает. Какой браузер посоветуете?

----------


## Эдвард

*2 Nada-bindu-vidharini dd*

Попробуйте, пожалуйста, провести эксперимент с разными браузерами и напишите что получилось, попробуем разобраться. Скорее всего, проблема локальная.

*
2 Balabasa das*

Я тоже на 3-ке, все в порядке. Проблема в том, что у вас не отображаются новые сообщения с последнего посещения http://www.forum.krishna.ru/search.p...e=vBForum_Post
Правильно понимаю? Проверьте, также, как себя ведет форум в Опере.

----------


## baladasa

сейчас проверил в опере, если не логиниться на форуме, то отображает последнее мое сообщение в соседней теме(в файрфоксе так же). Но, после авторизации и вашей ссылки(новые сообщения с последнего посещения) самое верхнее сообщение - Последнее сообщение: 07.07.2011 07:05, а должно быть 07.07.2011 08:27
Хотя механизм меняется без логина предлагает отображать сообщения за последние 24 часа - Извините, но нет новых сообщений для просмотра. Вы можете найти сообщения, обновившиеся за прошедшие 24 часа, нажав здесь.

----------


## baladasa

нашел решение)) если перед новыми сообщениями нажимать - Все разделы прочитаны, то работает без перелогина.

----------


## Эдвард

И так каждый раз, или ошибка уже исправилась?

----------


## baladasa

не исправилась, сейчас проверил в опере

----------


## Джая д.д

Не могу понять что происходит, стоит какой то Auto-saved, ткст скачет туда сюда?!

----------


## Эдвард

> стоит какой то Auto-saved


Он сохраняет набранный вами текст.




> ткст скачет туда сюда


Опишите, пожалуйста, проблему подробнее.






> не исправилась, сейчас проверил в опере


На нашей стороне все в порядке, что-то не так на локальной машине. Тоже самое во всех браузерах?

----------


## baladasa

> На нашей стороне все в порядке, что-то не так на локальной машине. Тоже самое во всех браузерах?


выходит у Вас в файрфоксе работает правильно, точнее - после очередного поста, зайдите на страничку(Новые Сообщения http://www.forum.krishna.ru/search.p...e=vBForum_Post) он поднимается наверх? У меня нет, только если отметить все темы прочитанными

----------


## Эдвард

Функция поиска новых тем отображает те темы, которые вы не просматривали с момента паписания в теме нового сообщения. Эта функция не связана с тем, когда вы писали сообщения. Когда вы заходите на форум, то при нажатии на http://www.forum.krishna.ru/search.p...e=vBForum_Post вам выводится список тем, в которых были написаны новые сообщения (не вами)?

----------


## baladasa

теперь понятно, спасибо. Но как тогда находить измененные сообщения в темах?

----------


## baladasa

после того когда Вы написали сообщение в этой теме, она должна обновляться в списке поиска, или нет?

----------


## Эдвард

> Но как тогда находить измененные сообщения в темах?


Нажимаете на кнопку "Что нового?" в верхнем нав. меню и вам отобразится список тем, в которых есть новые сообщения с вашего последнего просмотра данных тем. 




> после того когда Вы написали сообщение в этой теме, она должна обновляться в списке поиска, или нет?


Для меня нет, для всех остальных, кто не видел это сообщение и не нажимал кнопку "все разделы прочитаны", после его написания - да.

----------

